# SIBO and Leaky Gas



## healingforward (Feb 8, 2013)

So, I got tested and treated for SIBO in the spring. It helped with the bloating, as advertised. However, it has done nothing for the flatulence and leaky gas. It seems like none of the people with SIBO, and very few of the people with IBS, have leaky gas or flatulence like we do. The SIBO diagnosis makes sense because it started around the time I got strep throat and took strong antibiotics and it got totally out of control after getting an antibiotic infusion for a month five years ago. But, unlike some others, when I took the SIBO antibiotics it was not like I experienced a radical change of feeling suddenly extremely better. Do any of you have SIBO and Leaky Gas? Do you think they are separate, related, or the same thing?

FODMAP helped, but now I'm on a SIBO diet which also seems to be helping. But, if I were to go on a FODMAP and SIBO diet, I think I would be eating almost nothing. I'm taking Bentyl, which seems to be helping as well, but makes me very tired. SIBO is mainly Hydrogen, some Methane.


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

I have SIBO-C (methane) and get very gassy, even eating low FODMAP. Not leaky gas though.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

I was diagnosed with IBS, then IBS-D with reflux 20 years later, even though from the endoscopy an inflammation showed in the ileum which I am finding really taming down years later (see below). Fifteen yrs ago the first GI put me on pentasa anti-inflammatory for only one month, which felt better, but then inflamed again the next month. The second GI I went to right after said it wasn't inflammed enough to be crohns. So, hence, if it isn't crohns, it's just IBS. JUST! The pain was horrendous and confusing for years. Now, with experience and time and 15 yrs without an outside the home job all that time, but struggling through raising kids though finally accomplished, I've gotten gas way way down to fairly normal. Can't eat certain foods. No one ever said anything about food, other than to reduce my carbs, and fodmap wasn't all that helpful either. Why not reduce fiber that causes gas?? That is what helps me more, to be on a low residue (fiber) food diet, yet still drinking at least 10C water/day with a fiber supplement to compensate that is methylcellulose that can't ferment to cause gas and regulates stools. Also, I do a (reputable lab tested by company) CBD (cannabidiol) extract in an oil based tincture for spasms, helps lighter spasms mainly. All that wasn't enough. I started doing licorice roots tincture, and George's Aloe (both separate from researched probiotics I've taken longer term) and feeling much better lately. Had started Bentyl years ago, but causes more dryness and dizziness than anything and more upper GI track irritation. Anti-diarrheals just prevent natural washing out of the irritated intestines, causing more problems.. Gotta heal the inflammation in the first place. Stupid doctors...


----------



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hi there;

this is a very interesting thread you started Healingforward. SIBO is practically the only thing I got diagnosed with by a doctor which could possibly tie in with my lg. It's very true what you say; on the one hand sibo is reasonably common while lg is extremely rare. I wonder though while just the tiniest fraction of people who have sibo also have lg I would guess that nearly everyone who has lg also has sibo.Perhaps lg is the result of an unusual form of sibo? I really feel anybody who has lg should get themselves checked for sibo especially as it's a simple enough type of test.


----------



## bryantimmins (Sep 12, 2018)

What is SIBO?

*Small Intestine Bacterial Overgrowth (SIBO)* Bacterial migration of the small intestine is occasionally the cause of indeterminate abdominal discomfort and diarrhea. It is an abnormally high bacterial colonization of the small intestine with bacteria> 100,000 per milliliter of small intestinal fluid. Normally how to measure that I mean to say *symptoms for SIBO* may vary a lot: nausea, bloated abdomen, abdominal pain, and diarrhea. So anyone can be suffering from these kinds of problem please diagnose it and first take the doctor advise so that they can measure your problem. DIAGNOSTICS

The anamnesis already indicates possible preconditions. The H2 breath test with glucose shows a significantly earlier increase of H2 in the breath than that with lactulose. Having the Urine test for natural acids can indicate some symptoms of bacterial overgrowth in the body.


----------



## bryantimmins (Sep 12, 2018)

bryantimmins said:


> What is SIBO?
> 
> *Small Intestine Bacterial Overgrowth (SIBO)* Bacterial migration of the small intestine is occasionally the cause of indeterminate abdominal discomfort and diarrhea. It is an abnormally high bacterial colonization of the small intestine with bacteria> 100,000 per milliliter of small intestinal fluid. Normally how to measure that I mean to say *symptoms for SIBO* may vary a lot: nausea, bloated abdomen, abdominal pain, and diarrhea. So anyone can be suffering from these kinds of problem please diagnose it and first take the doctor advise so that they can measure your problem. DIAGNOSTICS
> 
> The anamnesis already indicates possible preconditions. The H2 breath test with glucose shows a significantly earlier increase of H2 in the breath than that with lactulose. Having the Urine test for natural acids can indicate some symptoms of bacterial overgrowth in the body.


----------



## Ghostringer (Jul 1, 2018)

Sibo can be realted to leaky gas since SIBO is a disboisis in your gut. When i had leaky gas and tested positive for sibo i was prescribed antibiotics but only felt good for a few days then the smell just got worse. So if you have leaky gas or and SIBO DO NOT take anti biotics as that will kill all your good bacterials in your gut. Anti boitics are really a last resort option and for some people it will cure them of leaky gas others it wont, everyone is different but i dont recommend antibiotics to anyone tho.

Also if following a LOW FODMAP diet is actually not that bad if you do a little reasearch and dont eat any starchy fruits which most people mess up with. Wake up an hour ealier before work everyday prep your breakfast and lunch and try to avoid eating out as much as possible. Stay away from all processed food. I followed a LOW foadmap diet very strict and my leaky gas started relieving, i then switched to candida diet and is completly gone now. Good luck its not easy diet but very effective if done right.


----------



## meager (May 1, 2009)

healingforward said:


> So, I got tested and treated for SIBO in the spring. It helped with the bloating, as advertised. However, it has done nothing for the flatulence and leaky gas. It seems like none of the people with SIBO, and very few of the people with IBS, have leaky gas or flatulence like we do. The SIBO diagnosis makes sense because it started around the time I got strep throat and took strong antibiotics and it got totally out of control after getting an antibiotic infusion for a month five years ago. But, unlike some others, when I took the SIBO antibiotics it was not like I experienced a radical change of feeling suddenly extremely better. Do any of you have SIBO and Leaky Gas? Do you think they are separate, related, or the same thing?
> 
> FODMAP helped, but now I'm on a SIBO diet which also seems to be helping. But, if I were to go on a FODMAP and SIBO diet, I think I would be eating almost nothing. I'm taking Bentyl, which seems to be helping as well, but makes me very tired. SIBO is mainly Hydrogen, some Methane.


I think you should take antibiotics for SIBO, but repopulate your gut with probiotics as well. It is possible you developed SIFO (Small Intestinal Fungal Overgrowth) due to the antibiotics. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25786900

If more antibiotics scare you, perhaps check out herbal therapy as one study shows it to be as effective as rifaximin and a lot cheaper. Still use probiotics with it and continue the FODMAP or SIBO diet. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4030608/

Here's a somewhat related study of colectomy patients developing SIBO/SIFO so I guess that's possible. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5915536/

If the SIBO diet is working for you, just try switching to that for a while. Be careful with an anti-candida diet; this should be seen as a last resort if the SIBO diet doesn't help. Most information about the cleanse come from naturopath websites, and dieticians warn this can be dangerous. There's some conflicting information out there, but I'd argue that exercising regularly in conjunction with whatever diet is working would be best.


----------

